# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] The Haunted: Left 4 Unreal Tournament

## ShinSH

Si je vous dit 4 humains contre 4 zombies dans un jeu multijoueur, vous me dites Left 4 Dead. Et pourtant, les joueurs d'Unreal Tournament III ont droit à une autre soupe, nommée The Haunted. Ce mod, jouable en coop comme en versus, se distingue par sa vue à la 3e personne rappelant Resident Evil 4 et 5. Les auteurs ne s'en cachent pas d'ailleurs, affirmant proposer un gameplay semblable, mais sans les contrôles limités au pad et l'impossibilité de tirer sans marcher.
The Haunted se sépare de Left 4 Dead dans le sens qu'il est plutôt axé survival qu'aventure, vu que les humains gagnent un round en restant en vie pendant un temps déterminé. De leur coté, les zombies (ou plutôt démons) ont accès à une interface style RTS (comme Zombie Master pour ceux qui connaissent) pour faire spawner des démons ou activer des pièges. Ils peuvent également prendre le contrôle de certains démons pour aller tâter de la chair de survivant d'un peu plus près.
La version 2.0 qui vient de sortir propose des nouvelles maps, des nouveaux modèles de survivants, des nouvelles armes, et j'en passe. Plus d'infos dans le trailer ci-dessous.


Voir la news (2 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un mélange L4D / ZM / KF.

Allez hop, on va DL ça.


EDIT: Et plus violent / bourrin. Avec des armes AYNAURMES.  ::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ca à l'air vraiment plus péchu que L4D dis donc!  ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Les problèmes commencent et je sens que ça vient de Steam. (vu que j'ai souvent entendu que jeu et mod sur steam, ça ne va pas bien ensemble)

Il faut indiquer manuellement au raccourcis "The Haunted" où se trouve le UT3.exe. Je lui montre ( J:\Steam\steamapps\common\unreal tournament 3\Binaries\UT3.exe ) et il me dit que le chemin n'est pas correct... Ça me gonfle déjà.


EDIT:
Bon, il y avait juste un truc qui manquait. Ils n'avaient pas mis le " " pour séparer le chemin des paramètres et à cause de ça je n'y ai même pas pensé. C'était aussi con que ça, comme bien souvent.

Du coup j'ai testé, et ça a l'air énorme ! On fait ça quand entre canards !?

----------


## Jean Pale

En revanche les personnages ont de grosses têtes et de petits bras. Et ça me choque toujours autant.

----------


## phsept

"ans le sens qu'il est qu'il est axé survival" un jour la langue française sera t-elle elle aussi mise en jeu dans un survival ?  ::):

----------


## seboya

En cours de download, si vous cherchez quelqu'un pour la coop, tu n'auras qu'à me faire signe sur steam Kr3v.

----------


## ShinSH

> "ans le sens qu'il est qu'il est axé survival" un jour la langue française sera t-elle elle aussi mise en jeu dans un survival ?


Désolé, c'est le dimanche, et j'ai pas fait gaffe... J'ai pris ca un peu trop à la légère.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ou alors on voit ça sur le forum: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35517

----------


## NitroG42

> "ans le sens qu'il est qu'il est axé survival" un jour la langue française sera t-elle elle aussi mise en jeu dans un survival ?


Je préfére des news le dimanche avec des fautes que pas de news du tout.

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

Trop de zombie tue le zombie.
Ca me rappelle la folie WW2 dans les fps... enfin elle est pas finie non plus.

----------


## gapy

Et si on a pas la version steam on peut
y jouer? Pas que je le réinstalle pour rien. ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Gapy: Version Steam ou pas, ça ne change rien. Il te faut juste UT3.

Herrmann Goulag: Sérieusement, je suis étonné par ce mod tellement il est bien fait. Tu peux en apprendre un peu plus dans le lien que j'ai donné un peu plus haut.

----------


## Darkfire8

Mouais je pense pas que ce mod puisse influencer sur l'achat de ut3... moi pour le même prix killing floor me tente un peu plus.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mouais je pense pas que ce mod puisse influencer sur l'achat de ut3... moi pour le même prix killing floor me tente un peu plus.


 Mouais enfin, ce qu'il faut rajouter dans l'équation c'est que pour un prix à peu prêt équivalent (UT III coute plus rien) dans un cas t'as KF, dans l'autre t'as UTIII, plus tous les mods qui vont avec.
Vous allez me dire que peut aussi y'avoir des mods sur KF, franchement j'en doute sachant que c'est de l'UE3, pourquoi les gens se feraient chier à faire des mods là-dessus alors que y'a UT III à coté?

----------


## Jean Pale

UE2, pas 3, KF.

----------


## Sylvine

> UE2, pas 3, KF.


 Ah oui c'est vrai.

Ba raison de plus.

----------


## Gordor

ca a l'air quand même vraiment mauvais ...

----------


## AgentDerf

mouaisss.... Enfin c quand même super moche dans le design.
Les "zombis" c'est des gars avec des grosse tête patate et des bras de singe.
Le héros sont ridicule.

Le tout sous des maps avec la lumière du jour éclatante.

Bref pour l'ambiance zombie, peur and co, je pense que L4D est tranquille.

----------


## Jean Pale

Les démons, y'en a une dizaine de différents.

On joue de jour oui, où est le problème ? Surtout qu'il y a un event foutant un gros orage ou une brume pas possible en pleine partie, et ça, ça change radicalement l'ambiance et le gameplay.

Sinon, Left 4 Dead y'a 5 types d'infectés et 9 armes. En plus le jeu est linéaire. Quelle honte !  ::rolleyes::  :agderf:

Puis bon, je ne vois pas en quoi L4D fait peur hein, et surtout en quoi TH, mod ressemblant à RE/KF fait concurrence directe à L4D, jeu complet (et payant of course) developpé par une des plus grande firme du jeu PC.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Vous l'avez testé ? On va dire que oui.

Les zombies ne font pas zombies humains mais plutôt "zombies par virus". L4D, il y a la chair à canon qui fait zombies humains, ok. Et le Tank ? Il était vraiment comme ça le mec à la base ? Et le Smoker ? Et le Boomer ? Il me semble que c'est aussi un virus et non "les morts qui ne vont plus en enfer". Mais ça choque moins. Les héros ridicule: Ca ressemble aux persos des films bourrins / zombies. L4D fait aussi dans les persos "bidons". Pour moi c'est pareil sauf que l'un a des persos plus "warrior". Et vu ce qu'ils font, c'est normal. Et pour la "lumière" du jour, bah j'me rends  compte qu'un jeu qui se passe de jour me fait plus peur qu'un jeu qui se passe de nuit. La nuit, c'est vrai que ça améliore la peur. Mais je ne privilégie pas la nuit car, pour moi, c'est un moyen trop facile de faire peur pour cacher un truc qui en fait ne fait pas peur. Comme avec les films au cinéma qui te font péter un son aigu avec le volume au maximum pour voir une main traverser une porte. Wah, une main traverse une porte, c'est effrayant...


Et agderf, tu as testé The Haunted et tu n'as pas eu peur. Moi j'ai eu bien plus peur que L4D. Et quand j'y pense, j'ai toujours cru que "House of the Dead" était une référence en zombie, mais apparemment d'après toi ce ne sont pas des zombies. Même le Resident Evil premier du nom avait des "mutants", mais lui il pouvait.

----------


## AgentDerf

Ben franchement mes 1ier partie de L4D j'ai vraiment bien flippé ma race.
La 1ier fois que tu fais chaque campagne tu sais pas ce qui va se passer, et c'est vraiment extrement flippent.
Et même les 4 ou 5 parties suivantes aussi.

Non je l'ai pas testé, j'ai pas U3. Et surtout au vue de la vidéo j'ai absolument pas envie de le tester.

Les zombis on un look avec leur grosse tête, on dirait des grosses peluche de mauvais gout. Idem pour les héros.

Non je suis vraiment désolé j'accroche vraiment à l'univers.
Dans la vidéo on vois a un moment 5 zombies (ou démon?) courir vers le héros.
On dirait qu'ils ont un balais dans le cul, et il court bien en ligne.

Au moins dans L4D quand la ordre arrive, ils sont plus ou moins des gueules différents, ils font des mouvements souples, et globalement ils ont tout des animations différentes (enfin ils font pas les même en même temps).

La ca fait vraiment l'attaque de l'armée des clones.

Mais bon c'est qu'un mod, c'est clair qu'il on moins de temps de peaufiner.
Mais ca fait clairement plus FPS classique avec le thème horreur, qu'un trucs spécialement fait pour faire peur et mettre dans l'ambiance.

Haunted c'est un espèce de Doom en gros (ou pain killer), enfin en regardant la vidéo c'est effet que cela me fait. Et cela me laisse froid.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ben franchement mes 1ier partie de L4D j'ai vraiment bien flippé ma race.
> La 1ier fois que tu fais chaque campagne tu sais pas ce qui va se passer, et c'est vraiment extrement flippent.


 ::O:  T'es sérieux là ? L4D n'a rien de flippant, c'est un gros jeu de bourrin  :tired: 




> Les zombis on un look avec leur grosse tête, on dirait des grosses peluche de mauvais gout. Idem pour les héros.


T'as vu 2 démons, pas 10. Et L4D y'en a pas 50 non plus.





> Au moins dans L4D quand la ordre arrive, ils sont plus ou moins des gueules différents, ils font des mouvements souples, et globalement ils ont tout des animations différentes (enfin ils font pas les même en même temps).
> 
> La ca fait vraiment l'attaque de l'armée des clones.


C'est moins varié en terme d'animations que L4D. Peut être les 40€ (prix à sa sortie sur steam) de différence.




> Mais bon c'est qu'un mod, c'est clair qu'il on moins de temps de peaufiner.


Le mod est sacrément peaufiné. Il ne lui manque que des maps supplémentaires, et deux trois conneries en plus pour le fun. Je dirais même qu'il est mieux fini que beaucoup de jeux actuels.




> Mais ca fait clairement plus FPS classique avec le thème horreur, qu'un trucs spécialement fait pour faire peur et mettre dans l'ambiance.


TPS, pas FPS. Et non, si pour toi un cowboy mettre un high kick à un zombie en plein désert ou chateau médieval c'est classique...  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pour l'animation, c'est clair et net que c'est un manche dans le cul. Un truc qui sera amélioré quand ils auront le temps, j'espère.

Après, pour les zombies qui font plus mutants et humains, pour moi ce sont toujours une sorte de zombies (d'où ma comparaison à RE ou HotD).

Pour ma part, les héros ont plus de charisme que ceux de L4D (qui en avaient plus, je trouve, dans les premiers screens de L4D). Et ce n'est pas un FPS, c'est un TPS (qui parfois me fais penser à un bon beat'them'all) avec plus de possibilités que L4D.

Et si ça te fait penser à Doom ou à Painkiller, c'est surement parce que c'est plus trash et plus gore non ?

J'espère que tu pourras un jour le tester pour te faire une vraie idée in-game (bonne ou mauvaise bien sûr). Moi je me disais pareil que toi au début, mais au final je suis vachement surpris.

----------


## Jean Pale

Idem que pyjama, le trailer ne me faisait pas envie, j'ai même hésité à réinstaller UT pour y jouer. Au final je l'ai fait, et j'ai zappé tous les défauts que j'ai trouvé pour au final dire "putain, il nous faut de nouvelles maps, ce mod est énorme".
Sur ce trailer, je trouvais les personnages étrangement constitués et avec un manche à balai dans le cul. Au final, non.

----------


## Jean Pale

Les impressions par moddb.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-haunte...20-impressions




> In its present form, The Haunted v2.0 already exhibits polish that makes it rise above similar prospects in the modding scene and provides a suitable getaway from Left 4 Dead and its commercial ilk. Looking forward, it’s hard not to imagine The Haunted hitting (virtual) shelves in the future if the developers keep this pace up. *Simply put, a must download for any action fan*.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Y'a pas de perso féminin, aucune chance que ma copine se mette à y jouer... du coup, je sors mon joker ( A killing floor ya des mecs avec des masques a gaz, donc potentiellement, des gonzesses....croisons les doigts)

----------


## LeBabouin

C'est la video qui est pourrie ou la mod ? La map a l'air bien par contre.

----------


## DoctorX

J'ai testé le mod, et il est vraiment excellent !  ::):  Installez le pour vous faire une idée vous serez pas déçus

----------

